# beaten up mouse



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

so ive just got this little female mouse from the breeder i know.. and i wanted to ask how i could help her.. she is moveing slightly but cant keep blaced if moved, she has her eyes closed with that glue stuff. but they are opening slowly. and i can feel her ribs. 
what soft foods could i give her?.. i want her to get to full heath. this little girl needs help. 
would it be okay to give her porage?...or milk? and if yes.. then warm milk? cold milk?.. help :s


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

she is also slightly cold. so she is now in a box with a hotwaterbottle and blankets


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

was also wondering how i could clean her eyes?.. maybe a ear bud with water?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Try milk soaked bread and scrambled egg. You can use warm wet washcloth to wipe her eyes, but I would just leave her in peace with the warmth and food right now. 
Also not sure what you mean by a box...but make sure she is in an aquairium or wire cage so she can't get out.


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

she was in a shoe box but now shes in a fish tank  ill post a pic of her soon..


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/ripleysmice?feature=mhee
thats her x


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh that poor darling. Hope you manage to get her better, but - and maybe this is just my opinion - don't give her too many days. I'd rather she suffered as little as possible and if she doesn't get better (but I'm hoping she will) I think it would be more humane to have her pts.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm shocked at the state of that animal,I wish you well but think it's very poor that anyone would pass on a mouse in such dreadful condition and burden a young person :evil:It's not beaten up,it's ill.


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

umm guys.. ill give it 4 days.. but if it dont get better then ill have her pts.. umm how would i do it though?.. and ive had to hand feed her.. im only 15 so i dont really know how to look after things really well. but im really trying


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Bless her she does look in a sorry state. All the best with her just dont blame yourself if unfortunately the outcome isnt as good as you would like.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm horrified that someone would give an animal in this state to anyone, let alone a 15 year old, it's heartbreaking  I'm really sorry for you to be in this position as it's not likely that she'll make it.

All you can do is give her lots of nice, soft things to eat, like porridge, mashed potato, baby food and bread soaked in milk, and keep her quiet and warm. She needs to stay hydrated, so you may have to syringe feed her water. You can get needle-less syringes at your vets or probably at a chemists and you syringe feed by putting the syringe into one side of her mouth and slowly releasing the fluid into the opposite cheek. You can mix some sugar into the water to help keep her blood sugar up.

Check her teeth, she may be in this state due starvation from malocclusion (misalignment of teeth) or because they've grown too long.

Best of luck with her, I hope she improves xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That mouse is in awful shape; If she doesn't improve in the next 24 hours (actually I'd be surprised if she lasts that long-sorry) she should be pts. Letting an animal suffer for days is no good.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

ripleysmice said:


> umm guys.. ill give it 4 days.. but if it dont get better then ill have her pts.. umm how would i do it though?.. and ive had to hand feed her.. im only 15 so i dont really know how to look after things really well. but im really trying


if it doesn't work out,and I feel outraged that you should be burdened ,do you know any reptile keepers that cull prior to feeding that could humanly do the deed for you?


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

no.. and the only thing i can think of is to drown her or get my dad to step on her in a bag.. but i really dont want to do that... 
she is starting to move abit more now... but havent seen her eat.. and if i check her mouth she wont bite me will she?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I doubt she's in any state to bite you but she wouldn't even if she was, I'm sure.

Would your dad be willing to do the deed for you? There are a few ways he could do it and if you'd like to know them, let me know xx


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

okay i checked her teeth..she didnt even bother to fight my fingers.. her teeth are fine. shes just sat in my hand.. she does move. and her eyes are more open then they where.. ill up load another vid if she survives the night..and yeah my dad will do it.. he had to do i to a old hamster befour


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

OK, well just PM me if you need to know how to do it. Please don't drown her, there are much quicker ways.


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

okay x im about to upload a new vid.. as she is moveing a tiny bit more.. but its just so people can see what a ill mouse looks like :/ and as her name says... she is a little star.


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lqlkPbK ... e=youtu.be
just took this


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Im no mouse expert but can you give them rehydration fluids? IE dioralyte? I always mix this up for poorly guineas and it helps with hydration.


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

yeah.. oh thought id update you on star... just checked on her.. now shes in my hands.. she cant stand no more and breathing is slow and far between. she wont make it though the night.
ill post another vid soon..but she keeps haveing little fits..and the video is heart breaking,


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

..shes just done some weird twitching.. and one last breath.. and now shes gone..


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost her. You tried your best, and whoever did that is a dreadful excuse for a human being.

I am sure she was happy, being cared for so carefully, and you gave her so much in her last day or two.

In answer to your question about hydration (for the future) pedialyte is a great hydrating fluid. It is sold for human babies, but it's great for animals too. I usually give it to them lukewarm, especially if they are ill. It only lasts 24 hours when open but I believe you can freeze it so it lasts longer.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I hope you're OK ripleysmice xxx


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

im fine.. i spent all day working my butt off to make sure she was okay.. and i left her 20 mins to have dinner.. and then she was in such a state.. :/ 
oh sarahy.. u have fox mice dont you?.. their my favorite but no one breeds them in kent :/


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Where abouts are you ripleysmice? I know of a pet breeder who my friend got a fox type one from.


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

im in dover kent


----------

